# Verwendung "normaler" SPS'n nach 13849



## istat_gb (15 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich weiss nicht, ob das Thema hier vielleicht schon existiert, aber ich habe zumindest in der Suche nichts gefunden.

Zum Thema:

eine normale SPS wird ja laut ISO 13849-1 in kategorie B oder 1 eingestuft.

Wenn ich jetzt eine Kategorie 3 oder 4 mit normalen SPS umsetzen möchte, benötige ich ja 2 Stück (je eine pro Kanal) - richtig?
Was muss ich beim Kreuzvergleich der beiden SPS beachten? Muss ich hierbei vielleicht geprüfte Bausteine nutzen (gibt es hierfür welche?)?


André


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juli 2009)

istat_gb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiss nicht, ob das Thema hier vielleicht schon existiert, aber ich habe zumindest in der Suche nichts gefunden.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Andre,
es gibt Spezielle Sicherheits SPS'en, als Beispiel liefert dir so etwas die Fa. Jokabsafty, Pilz, Siemens usw.
In der Regel ist das eine SPS die entsprechend Zertifiziert ist. Bei Siemens sind das die F-CPU's, in Zukunft liefern die auch eine F-Software für PC's aus die dann sogar auf einen handelüblichen PC läuft.

Aber bei allen Varianten sollte mann wissen was mann da macht, es kann eine menge Falsch gemacht werden....!!!

gruß helmut


----------



## istat_gb (16 Juli 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> es gibt Spezielle Sicherheits SPS'en, als Beispiel liefert dir so etwas die Fa. Jokabsafty, Pilz, Siemens usw.
> In der Regel ist das eine SPS die entsprechend Zertifiziert ist. Bei Siemens sind das die F-CPU's, in Zukunft liefern die auch eine F-Software für PC's aus die dann sogar auf einen handelüblichen PC läuft.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Helmut, 

Genau das "Falsch machen" ist das Problem. Unser Kunde (Automobilhersteller) möchte halt gern seine "geliebten" Standart-SPS mit in einen Kanal der SF einbinden. Nun muss man halt wirklcih genau wissen, was man alles beachten muss, dass dies so umgesetzt werden darf. Und noch viel wichtiger: Was man - in unserem Falle - alles für Informationen, Anforderungen und Bedingungen dem Elektrolieferanten mitgeben muss, dass alles den Anforderungen für die 13849-1 und -2 genügt.

Ich habe mich inzwischen auch mit einem fachman für Funktionale Sicherheit über dieses Thema diskutiert und es ist dabei wirklich jede Menge zu beachten! hierfür einfach mal in die Normen schauen und alles auf sich wirken lassen. im Prinzip muss man mit den bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien, Maßnahmen zur Verwendung und Beherrschung von systematischen fehlern die "Fehlersicherheit" nachbilden - was halt bei den fehlersicheren SPS bereits geschenen ist.


Gruß
André


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juli 2009)

Du kannst dich bei Siemens mal einlesen die haben da einiges an Doku unter ihren Applikationsbeispielen http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=20810941&treeLang=de


----------



## istat_gb (16 Juli 2009)

Das ist richtig!

Wobei ich sagen muss, inzwischen haben viele Hersteller solche Dokumente und man kann ich wirklich fast überall recht gut informieren.

Leider halt mit recht aktuellen Produkten (Sicherheitskomponenten). Für Informationen zum Thema Re-use muss man schon etwas genauer schauen....

aber auch hierfür gibt es eigtl. recht gute Informationen.


----------



## Safety (16 Juli 2009)

Auch hier kann Dir der Bericht 2/2008 Antworten nach 13849 liefern.
Emtwicklung Sicherheitsbezogener Software Punkt 6.3
Und der Punkt 6.3.10

Ihr werdet schnell erkennen das dieser Aufwand sich nicht rechnet und euer Kunde damit nicht glücklich ist da er nicht mehr an die SPS darf und mal schnell einen Merker anpassen mal ganz abgesehen was Ihr da alles machen müsst. Sucht euch ein leicht zuhandhabende Safety PLC dann passt das für euch und den Kunden. 

Es macht einfach keinen Sinn!


----------



## istat_gb (17 Juli 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Auch hier kann Dir der Bericht 2/2008 Antworten nach 13849 liefern.
> Emtwicklung Sicherheitsbezogener Software Punkt 6.3
> Und der Punkt 6.3.10
> 
> ...


 
Genau das versuchen wir dem Kunden auch zu sagen, aber Großkunden sind da irgendwie (noch) ziemlich hochnäsig und unzugänglich.

Aber zum Glück trifft "uns" das nicht direkt - diese Aufgabe wird dem Elektrolieferant aufgetragen. Ich hoffe, dass dieser sich dann auch dem entsprechend "beschwert"! ;-)
Also, ich bin im Moment nur für die Hardware zuständig - und selbst da gibts ja wirklich genug zu tun!


----------



## volker (17 Juli 2009)

ich denke auch, das das mit herkömmlichen sps'en nicht ohne erheblichen kostenaufwand zu realisieren ist.
ich bin mir jetzt nicht 100% sicher, ich meine aber, das für kat 3/4 querschlusserkennung pflicht ist oder eben 2 verschiedene potentiale z.b. 24V kanal1 und 0V kanal2. allein das bekommst du mit ner normalen sps niemals hin.

um welche sps handelt es sich eigentlich?


----------



## istat_gb (20 Juli 2009)

volker schrieb:


> ich denke auch, das das mit herkömmlichen sps'en nicht ohne erheblichen kostenaufwand zu realisieren ist.
> ich bin mir jetzt nicht 100% sicher, ich meine aber, das für kat 3/4 querschlusserkennung pflicht ist oder eben 2 verschiedene potentiale z.b. 24V kanal1 und 0V kanal2. allein das bekommst du mit ner normalen sps niemals hin.
> 
> um welche sps handelt es sich eigentlich?


 
es handelt sich um SPS von Siemens, Typenreihe 414 oder 412 ...

Also, von Querschlusserkennung ist in der Norm nicht direkt die Rede. ich denke, dass es einfach eine anerkannte Methode zur Fehleraufdeckung ist - und diese ist ja Pflicht. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsches sage...


André


----------



## Ralle (20 Juli 2009)

istat_gb schrieb:


> es handelt sich um SPS von Siemens, Typenreihe 414 oder 412 ...
> 
> Also, von Querschlusserkennung ist in der Norm nicht direkt die Rede. ich denke, dass es einfach eine anerkannte Methode zur Fehleraufdeckung ist - und diese ist ja Pflicht. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsches sage...
> 
> ...



Gibt es denn die nicht auch als F-CPU? Da ist doch dann von Siemens bereits alles drin und man benötigt neben den entsprechenden Baugruppen nur noch die entsprechenden Software-Option für Step7.


----------



## istat_gb (20 Juli 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Gibt es denn die nicht auch als F-CPU? Da ist doch dann von Siemens bereits alles drin und man benötigt neben den entsprechenden Baugruppen nur noch die entsprechenden Software-Option für Step7.


 
@ Ralle: Ja, es gibt hier auch Fehlersichere SPS von Siemens, aber wenn unser Kunde diese nunmal auf lager hat bzw. aktuell in der "Altanlage" verwendet möchte er ungern 20 neue SPS kaufen ;-)

Ich bin gespannt, wie er reagiert wenn er hört, was da alles für ein Aufwand dahinter steckt ;-)




@ Safety:


> Ihr werdet schnell erkennen das dieser Aufwand sich nicht rechnet und euer Kunde damit nicht glücklich ist da er nicht mehr an die SPS darf und mal schnell einen Merker anpassen


 
ich bin gerade dabei, mir eine Art leitfaden für meine Argumentation zu erstellen, und in der 13849-1 unter 4.6.3 Punkt j) (Änderungen) -  ANMERKUNG steht folgendes: 
_"Änderung betrifft *nicht* Systeme, die bereits in Betrieb sind."_

Also sind Änderungen zulässig, jedoch nur wenn die Systeme bereits in Betrieb sind???? Klingt für mich irgendwie unlogisch...


----------



## Safety (20 Juli 2009)

*Validierung*

Hallo,
ich wollte damit sagen das man eine  sicherheitsbezogene Software Validieren muss also Nachweisen das dies auch dem PL entspricht und keine Fehler enthält! Und das ist hier mit das größte Problem! Ihr müsste sichere und nichtsichere Software trennen ganz klare Schnittstellen schaffen und am Schluss das ganze Programm prüfen. Kann unter umständen länger dauern als das erstellen der Software. Und da eure SPS jetzt ein Sicherheitsbauteil ist darf euer Endkunde da nicths mehr machen. 
Sonst müsst Ihr das ganze wieder Validieren. Lese Dir dazu bitte den BGIA Bericht 2/2008 Punkt 6.3 und die 13849-1 durch.

Jetzt überleg mal was Ihr alleine für eine Not-Halt Funktion machen müsst!! Das wird teuerer wie ein Safety PLC!

Aber das ist nur ein Problem


----------



## istat_gb (20 Juli 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte damit sagen das man eine sicherheitsbezogene Software Validieren muss also Nachweisen das dies auch dem PL entspricht und keine Fehler enthält! Und das ist hier mit das größte Problem! Ihr müsste sichere und nichtsichere Software trennen ganz klare Schnittstellen schaffen und am Schluss das ganze Programm prüfen. Kann unter umständen länger dauern als das erstellen der Software. Und da eure SPS jetzt ein Sicherheitsbauteil ist darf euer Endkunde da nicths mehr machen.
> Sonst müsst Ihr das ganze wieder Validieren. Lese Dir dazu bitte den BGIA Bericht 2/2008 Punkt 6.3 und die 13849-1 durch.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Safety - danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
in meiner Vorbereitung habe ich schon alle Anforderungen an die Software aus den ISO 13849 aufgelistet und werde unseren Kunden damit wohl erstmal ziemlich schocken ;-) aber laut ihm gibt es ja am Steuerungskonzept nichts mehr zu besprechen......

ich wollte nur noch einmal auf diese Anmerkung hinaus... Aber im BGIA-Report steht es besser beschrieben.


----------



## Rene_sps (21 Juli 2009)

*Habe ein Problem Werte zu finden :-(*

Hallo,
erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Beiträge die hier schon geschrieben worden.
Weiß vielleicht jemand wo ich bei Siemens, Werte für Bauteile nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 bekomme?
(z.B. B10, mttfd usw.)
Bräuchte die Werte z.B. für eine Sinumerik 840d Steuerung die als CPU über Anschaltbaugruppen für die SPS verwendet wird und weitere Werte für SIMODRIVE Baugruppen.
Kann nur leider nichts mit den Safty Integrated Bauteilen von Siemens anfangen da vor der eigentlichen Logik eine DINA Sicherheits-SPS sitzt, die im Fehlerfall (Drehzahlüberwachung, NOT-AUS....) die Antriebe abschaltet. Safty Integrated, wird aus Kosten gründen nicht benutzt.

Vielen Dank im voraus für alles Antworten!!!!!!


----------



## istat_gb (21 Juli 2009)

Rene_sps schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Beiträge die hier schon geschrieben worden.
> Weiß vielleicht jemand wo ich bei Siemens, Werte für Bauteile nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 bekomme?
> (z.B. B10, mttfd usw.)
> ...


 

Ich weiss nicht, ob cih es öffentlich posten darf - aber es steht ja auhc öffentlich im Netz:
MTBF-Werte für Standardbaugruppen: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/16818490


André


----------



## Rene_sps (22 Juli 2009)

Danke! Das hilft mir schonmal ein wenig weiter. Hatte bei Siemens immer nach mttfd Werten gesucht und die Liste wahrscheinlich deshalb nicht gefunden. Jetzt werde ich mich ransetzen und versuchen Werte für Simodrive Leistungsmodule und E/R-Module zu finden.


----------

